# would a 84 mariner tiller fit a late 85 mariner?



## menzor29 (May 23, 2012)

I see no difference from the parts diagram.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes. 84-mid 89 are the same motors. Mid 89 some parts changed.


----------

